# Vita Mix vs. Grain mill



## scsigrl (Oct 22, 2006)

So since we are having to go GF I am wondering which would be better for milling our own? I have seen a lot of you using your Vita Mix but heard they get pretty hot.

What would you choose?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a vitamix and I have to say it sucks for grinding wheat. Haven't tried using anything else in it, but I always still end up with big chunks of bran no matter how long it grinds for, so you pretty much *have* to sift it, which just adds another step.


----------



## luvr2girls (Jul 5, 2008)

I actually had a Nutrimill when I bought my Vitamix. Once I had my vitamix, I never used my Nutrimill anymore and ended up selling it. The Vitamix does fine at grinding grains IMO, but I tried to always freeze the grains first. You can grind flax seed, peanut butter, and make tahini with sesame seeds in the Vitamix, which is something you cannot do with a grinder. I will say that the Vitamix does not grind the grans as finely as a grinder, so it is something to consider if that bothers you. It still makes wonderful bread!!!! I did vote Grain Mill because not everyone prefers the coarseness of the grain ground by the Vitamix, but personally it never bothered me.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I grind stuff in the vitamix. If you use the large container and just do a couple cups at a time it is SO fast. You dont even need the dry blade. I would say over filling is the biggest problem. If you are doing a lot of grains though, AND use it for smoothies all day you may want to get a dry container just so you aren't battling the drying it out thoroughly all the time


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a Vitamix and both containers. I grind grains in the dry container and use the resulting flour for many recipes. I store my grains in the freezer and only grind what I need at a time. Works beautifully!

The only difference between the wet and dry containers is the direction of the blades. The wet container blades rotate in the direction of pulling all the ingredients down into the blades to thoroughly blend everything. The dry container blades rotate in the direction of sending the ingredients up out of the blades, which adds air and achieves a finer consistency with dry ingredients (than in the wet container).


----------

